# Massive oil "leak"



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Do you have any pictures of the oil leak itself? 

I would first clean the oil off with brake clean and the have someone start the car - with oil in it - and look for the start of the leak. There are a number of threads on oil leaks so also do some searching. I am at work and cannot at the moment.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Modest Appalachian (Oct 11, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Do you have any pictures of the oil leak itself?
> 
> ...


I have already put more oil in it and started it up and try to find where the oil was coming from, I cannot visibly see the leak itself because the motor bracket is in the way but I know that it is coming from under the engine. Those pictures were taken in the middle of the night and will not be able to post any more pictures until later this evening or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Modest Appalachian (Oct 11, 2019)

My timing belt is also completely covered in oil


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I reiterate: I would first clean the oil off with brake clean and the have someone start the car - with oil in it - and look for the start of the leak.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Odds are, it's coming from somewhere else and running down to where you see it. Given the amount of oil, I'd suspect something like a oil pressure sensor, turbo oil line, or maybe from the oil filter area. I doubt if it's a gasket leak.


----------



## aggelosopel (Oct 13, 2019)

Hi to all guys.I am new here ,and i am glad to help if i can .So in the picture i am seeing coolant and no oil .The drop that it seems is red or orange .i suggest to check your water pump.Can you take a picture of your timing belt to see the oil that you are saying?The water pump is very sneaky.Find a little mirror and try to see from the back side of the pulley of water pump..or put your finger if you can to see if is dry.


----------



## aggelosopel (Oct 13, 2019)

aggelosopel said:


> Hi to all guys.I am new here ,and i am glad to help if i can .So in the picture i am seeing coolant and no oil .The drop that it seems is red or orange .i suggest to check your water pump.Can you take a picture of your timing belt to see the oil that you are saying?The water pump is very sneaky.Find a little mirror and try to see from the back side of the pulley of water pump..or put your finger if you can to see if is dry. sorry for my bad english


----------

